# Lightning Strikes 2018



## windchill (9 Jul 2019 às 23:29)

Quem acompanha os meus registos de trovoada dá-se conta certamente que me dedico muito mais à fotografia destes fenómenos do que propriamente aos registos em video. A captação de boas fotos é sempre a minha prioridade, o que não quer dizer que de vez em quando não me lembre de ligar a GoPro ou até colocar o smartphone a gravar, na esperança de captar alguma coisita.

O ano de 2018 foi sem dúvida pródigo em registos, e os vídeos que captei têm andado um pouco esquecidos na 'gaveta digital' até há pouco tempo atrás.... pois chegou a altura de recuperar alguns desses ficheiros e juntar tudo neste video de 5 minutinhos, que espero sirva para matar um pouco as saudades das nossas belas trovoadas!

Enjoy it


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2019 às 10:53)

windchill disse:


> Quem acompanha os meus registos de trovoada dá-se conta certamente que me dedico muito mais à fotografia destes fenómenos do que propriamente aos registos em video. A captação de boas fotos é sempre a minha prioridade, o que não quer dizer que de vez em quando não me lembre de ligar a GoPro ou até colocar o smartphone a gravar, na esperança de captar alguma coisita.
> 
> O ano de 2018 foi sem dúvida pródigo em registos, e os vídeos que captei têm andado um pouco esquecidos na 'gaveta digital' até há pouco tempo atrás.... pois chegou a altura de recuperar alguns desses ficheiros e juntar tudo neste video de 5 minutinhos, que espero sirva para matar um pouco as saudades das nossas belas trovoadas!
> 
> Enjoy it



Grandes registos!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jul 2019 às 11:03)

Muito bom Nuno, mais uma vez obrigado pela tua partilha  Este ano não está fácil tirares o pó do equipamento, deixa la ver se é Sexta ou Sábado que temos direito a alguma coisa .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2019 às 22:32)

Registos espetaculares @windchill! Então aqueles ao pôr do sol, ui!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2019 às 00:32)

Obrigado, muito bom 

Aproveito para estares preparado para a próxima sexta-feira, pois os modelos prevêem tempo instável bastante significativo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2019 às 00:49)

Fantástico, que bela colecção! 
Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## windchill (11 Set 2019 às 10:13)

Obrigado a todos


----------

